
Show HN: Thought Train 2 – An app for replacing sticky notes - marcperel
https://thoughttrain.cc
======
marcperel
Hey ya'll

A few months ago I posted a preview of my app built to replace your sticky
notes, after loads of work by myself and co-developer, I'm pretty happy to say
it's finally live and ready to download.

The app has a subscription pricing model, however there's a trial period to
get going, and if you are arriving from HN and you want to activate after
trial just mail me if you want a coupon, I'll gladly work out what you need.

I really just want people to use the app and enjoy it the same way I do.

Thanks!

~~~
rladd
In what use cases would you think users would prefer paying for this rather
than using Apple's notes app, which also syncs to my phone, ipad, etc?

~~~
Terretta
Ditto. The best notes are the ones you have with you.

~~~
marcperel
Makes sense to me, I've build a mobile version of Thought Train but it's
really just for myself to test out the mobile UX right now.

Appreciate the comments

